# Reelgood app and Amazon Prime launching



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Has anyone had any success launching into an actual Amazon Prime selection from Reelgood app? For Amazon Prime it always takes me to the launch point of Amazon Prime instead of to the title I try to launch. Reelgood works perfectly for launching directly into Netflix and HBO NOW selections, but no luck with any Amazon Prime selection so far.

From the TiVo app itself launching into Amazon Prime selections was buggy as well. I think it only worked when Amazon Prime app was completely closed before attempting to launch into a title. But even that workaround doesn't work with Reelgood for me.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Has anyone had any success launching into an actual Amazon Prime selection from Reelgood app? For Amazon Prime it always takes me to the launch point of Amazon Prime instead of to the title I try to launch. Reelgood works perfectly for launching directly into Netflix and HBO NOW selections, but no luck with any Amazon Prime selection so far.
> 
> From the TiVo app itself launching into Amazon Prime selections was buggy as well. I think it only worked when Amazon Prime app was completely closed before attempting to launch into a title. But even that workaround doesn't work with Reelgood for me.


I am seeing the same thing. I suggest you use their feedback form on their website. They have responded (and resolved) some items that I sent it in.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ReelGood worked on my first try for me, opened up to the show on Amazon.

TiVo so far hasn't worked for me to do the same.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> ReelGood worked on my first try for me, opened up to the show on Amazon.
> 
> TiVo so far hasn't worked for me to do the same.


Can you give me a specific example of a show that worked from ReelGood? So far I've tried about 10 different shows over 3 different series and none worked. Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Has anyone had any success launching into an actual Amazon Prime selection from Reelgood app? For Amazon Prime it always takes me to the launch point of Amazon Prime instead of to the title I try to launch. Reelgood works perfectly for launching directly into Netflix and HBO NOW selections, but no luck with any Amazon Prime selection so far.
> 
> From the TiVo app itself launching into Amazon Prime selections was buggy as well. I think it only worked when Amazon Prime app was completely closed before attempting to launch into a title. But even that workaround doesn't work with Reelgood for me.


Reelgood does the same thing for me as the TiVo app. All it does is go to the home screen of the Amazon app. The same thing happened on my Shield TV with Reelgood.

I've yet to see reelgood or the TiVo app go the the actual show page in the Amazon app..

I've tried at least fifteen shows between both of them.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 11, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Reelgood does the same thing for me as the TiVo app. All it does is go to the home screen of the Amazon app. The same thing happened on my Shield TV with Reelgood.
> 
> I've yet to see reelgood or the TiVo app go the the actual show page in the Amazon app..
> 
> I've tried at least fifteen shows between both of them.


I bet if you send a bug report to both companies, ReelGood with fix it much sooner


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

moyekj said:


> Can you give me a specific example of a show that worked from ReelGood? So far I've tried about 10 different shows over 3 different series and none worked. Thanks.


It worked for me with "Upload".


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> It worked for me with "Upload".


Upload didn't work for me -- I even force stopped Prime Video beforehand.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Not a 'Prime' user but what if Prime maybe has it available from multiple sources?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> It worked for me with "Upload".





jimpmc said:


> Upload didn't work for me -- I even force stopped Prime Video beforehand.


 Same here. Just tried an "Upload" episode and same problem. Must be a setting of some sort that explains the difference in behavior...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

At least ReelGood has Upload. Search through the Stream app finds it but doesn’t allow it to be added to MyShows or show it as an Amazon show.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> It worked for me with "Upload".


I've tried it multiple times with Upload, since I am in the middle of watching it. It still hasn't worked for me. Every evening I have been trying several Amazon shows with it. And it always just opens up to the Amazon home screen.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Note that Reelgood takes me to the proper Amazon prime launch point from a browser. I haven't tried installing app on my phone yet, but I suspect that would work fine too.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I used the "Feedback" link from Reelgood web page to notify Reelgood of the issue. Would encourage others to do the same.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

This problem goes back along time. ~3 years ago TiVo had direct launch access to Prime episodes, then one day it started taking you to the episode landing page instead.

That’s how I remember it at least.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> This problem goes back along time. ~3 years ago TiVo had direct launch access to Prime episodes, then one day it started taking you to the episode landing page instead.
> 
> That's how I remember it at least.


Apparently direct access is still working for some though...


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

moyekj said:


> Apparently direct access is still working for some though...


I think the issue is with Amazon's deep link support in their 10 foot interface apps. Going through ReelGood may help light a fire under Amazon though, who knows.

I also replicated what you said in the opening post with an episode of Bosch. Force closing the Amazon app allowed the link from TiVo to initiate episode playback. Normally it just goes to the home screen, which is even worse than the episode landing page the DVRs did for me.


----------



## m86 (Apr 4, 2016)

I also with both apps would take me to the 4K version of the show instead of the SD/HD title.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI, with Reelgood app running on Fire Stick 4K it direct launches and starts playing Amazon Prime Video titles. HUGE improvement over TiVo Stream 4K. Fire Stick 4K also has a number of other advantages already just after a few minutes of trying it out.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

moyekj said:


> FYI, with Reelgood app running on Fire Stick 4K it direct launches and starts playing Amazon Prime Video titles. HUGE improvement over TiVo Stream 4K. Fire Stick 4K also has a number of other advantages already just after a few minutes of trying it out.


How did you get that app on Fire OS? I didn't think it was available. Did you side load it? I never got into that stuff.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

mrizzo80 said:


> How did you get that app on Fire OS? I didn't think it was available. Did you side load it? I never got into that stuff.


It's in the Amazon AppStore now. Same interface as Android TV, but each version has some (mostly minor) bugs for the current functionality.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> How did you get that app on Fire OS? I didn't think it was available. Did you side load it? I never got into that stuff.


Nope, simply searched for it under apps and it found it. No special tricks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Reelgood responded by email to my Feedback post and are working on reproducing the issue via Android TV device. Will see what happens.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

JustWatch app launches prime properly on TV Stream. Been checking out Reelgood and JustWatch today. Reelgood interface feels better than Justwatch though. This will be a good alternative on the shield since it doesn't have TiVo stream.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Does either the Justwatch app or Reelgood app include your purchased content from any or all of the MA retailers (Vudu, FandangoNow, Apple, etc.) in their lists, or is it exclusively streaming content?


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

pfiagra said:


> Does either the Justwatch app or Reelgood app include your purchased content from any or all of the MA retailers (Vudu, FandangoNow, Apple, etc.) in their lists, or is it exclusively streaming content?


I can only test Prime, since I have a few purchases there, and nope, it does not pull my purchases. Doesn't work in Tivo Stream either.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

moyekj said:


> Has anyone had any success launching into an actual Amazon Prime selection from Reelgood app? For Amazon Prime it always takes me to the launch point of Amazon Prime instead of to the title I try to launch. Reelgood works perfectly for launching directly into Netflix and HBO NOW selections, but no luck with any Amazon Prime selection so far.
> 
> From the TiVo app itself launching into Amazon Prime selections was buggy as well. I think it only worked when Amazon Prime app was completely closed before attempting to launch into a title. But even that workaround doesn't work with Reelgood for me.


Hey, have you been hounding Tivo Stream people?  All of a sudden, it's working properly on the Tivo Stream. All prime links are now launching the movies.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Chris Fox said:


> I bet if you send a bug report to both companies, ReelGood with fix it much sooner


People betting on Reelgood lost. Tivo Stream fixed it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

siratfus said:


> Hey, have you been hounding Tivo Stream people?  All of a sudden, it's working properly on the Tivo Stream. All prime links are now launching the movies.


Just tried and no change in behavior on my TS4K. Not sure where TiVo app version can be seen but was yours updated to make it work? I didn't try movies, but series if that makes any difference. Of course the holes in TiVo streaming data are all still there as well.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

moyekj said:


> Just tried and no change in behavior on my TS4K. Not sure where TiVo app version can be seen but was yours updated to make it work? I didn't try movies, but series if that makes any difference. Of course the holes in TiVo streaming data are all still there as well.


The app is version 1.0.13-0. Maybe restart your Tivo dongle or get it to search for latest updates in the settings. I didn't purposely update it or anything, but I had done a lot of plugging and unplugging today. TV Shows, it takes you to the show, but you'll have to select what episode you watch. With Netflix, it'll auto launch first episode.

I've been playing with reelgood on fire tv today too because you had me curious. The one advantage of the tivo remote is the tivo stream home button. If you change your mind about a movie, just hit that button and you go back to the movies page on the tivo stream app. With the fire tv, you have to keep hitting back. With Prime, you can hit back and it'll take you back to the Reelgood app, but with Netflix, you have to hit back, then go to the side menu and "exit" out of Netflix. So if using Netflix on fire tv, better to just go to home screen, then re-enter reelgood.


----------



## rablaw (Feb 2, 2003)

siratfus said:


> The app is version 1.0.13-0. Maybe restart your Tivo dongle or get it to search for latest updates in the settings. I didn't purposely update it or anything, but I had done a lot of plugging and unplugging today. TV Shows, it takes you to the show, but you'll have to select what episode you watch. With Netflix, it'll auto launch first episode.
> 
> I've been playing with reelgood on fire tv today too because you had me curious. The one advantage of the tivo remote is the tivo stream home button. If you change your mind about a movie, just hit that button and you go back to the movies page on the tivo stream app. With the fire tv, you have to keep hitting back. With Prime, you can hit back and it'll take you back to the Reelgood app, but with Netflix, you have to hit back, then go to the side menu and "exit" out of Netflix. So if using Netflix on fire tv, better to just go to home screen, then re-enter reelgood.


----------



## rablaw (Feb 2, 2003)

I tried loading Prime & Netflix shows and movies from the TS4K and it now goes directly to the show. I have version 1.0.13-0. I assume that is an update. Still the Tivo app can't find some Titles with search so it is hard to get them into your "My Shows" or even Recently Watched. 
I don't know if the update solved any other problems.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

siratfus said:


> The app is version 1.0.13-0. Maybe restart your Tivo dongle or get it to search for latest updates in the settings. I didn't purposely update it or anything, but I had done a lot of plugging and unplugging today. TV Shows, it takes you to the show, but you'll have to select what episode you watch. With Netflix, it'll auto launch first episode.


 After a reboot of TS4K the TiVo app completely went away for me, probably because I did the adbLink changes to de-TiVo the TS4K but perhaps before they weren't fully in effect. So unless I undo those changes I can't even get the TiVo app anymore to try it. But note that Prime launching on Fire stick takes you directly to the episode itself and starts playing it, so big improvement over what TiVo is doing even with the "fixed" version.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Reelgood responded by email to my Feedback post and are working on reproducing the issue via Android TV device. Will see what happens.


 Another response from them already. They could not reproduce on their non TiVo Android TV device, so are in process of buying a TS4K to try and reproduce the error there. So it's probably going to take them some time to get it working with TS4K but I'm impressed at the support so far.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

moyekj said:


> Another response from them already. They could not reproduce on their non TiVo Android TV device, so are in process of buying a TS4K to try and reproduce the error there. So it's probably going to take them some time to get it working with TS4K but I'm impressed at the support so far.


Too bad TiVo isn't helpful like that.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

spiderpumpkin said:


> Too bad TiVo isn't helpful like that.





moyekj said:


> After a reboot of TS4K the TiVo app completely went away for me, probably because I did the adbLink changes to de-TiVo the TS4K but perhaps before they weren't fully in effect. So unless I undo those changes I can't even get the TiVo app anymore to try it. But note that Prime launching on Fire stick takes you directly to the episode itself and starts playing it, so big improvement over what TiVo is doing even with the "fixed" version.


To reactivate TiVo Stream app that is just hidden, go into adb shell and type

cmd package install-existing com.tivo.atom


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

moyekj said:


> After a reboot of TS4K the TiVo app completely went away for me, probably because I did the adbLink changes to de-TiVo the TS4K but perhaps before they weren't fully in effect. So unless I undo those changes I can't even get the TiVo app anymore to try it. But note that Prime launching on Fire stick takes you directly to the episode itself and starts playing it, so big improvement over what TiVo is doing even with the "fixed" version.


Actually, it will launch the chosen episode. I was simply hastily testing and didn't think to choose an episode. I was simply picking any tv show that was offered by prime and then clicking it. But again, you got me curious, so I had to go back and really test it. LOL! So I realize that if you click EPISODES, you can then choose the exact episode you want, and the Tivo Stream app will launch right into it.

Fire TV has been around for several generations, and Reelgood has been out longer than TV Stream app. So it's not surprising Reelgood is working well with Fire TV. In their first month, I think Tivo is doing okay and already fixed some things. Lets see how serious they are about this down the line.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

siratfus said:


> Fire TV has been around for several generations, and Reelgood has been out longer than TV Stream app. So it's not surprising Reelgood is working well with Fire TV. In their first month, I think Tivo is doing okay and already fixed some things. Lets see how serious they are about this down the line.


 The launching piece I'm will to cut TiVo some slack on, but the giant holes in their streaming database have been around for years on the DVR platform and they've never done anything to fix that. Now they have a product specifically targeted at streaming platform aggregation yet they have done nothing to address the streaming data holes. That is unforgivable and given the many years they've known about it yet not addressed it I sincerely doubt they ever will at this point.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

A bit off-topic but does anyone know how to get Reelgood to launch the HDR (as opposed to SDR) version of a series?

Jeff


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

spiderpumpkin said:


> To reactivate TiVo Stream app that is just hidden, go into adb shell and type
> cmd package install-existing com.tivo.atom


 I did that (plus reboot) and TiVo app did not come back. So I also did the following for the other related tivo packages:
cmd package install-existing com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
cmd package install-existing com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
reboot

But still nothing. So likely at this point a reset would be needed to get the TiVo stuff back, but it's not worth it to me since I know the TiVo overlay will be worthless to me regardless.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

moyekj said:


> I did that (plus reboot) and TiVo app did not come back. So I also did the following for the other related tivo packages:
> cmd package install-existing com.tivo.tivoplusplayer
> cmd package install-existing com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization
> reboot
> ...


When you did the cmd package install-existing com.tivo.atom did it say success or something else? If it said success then it should be in the apps. Maybe disabled still? If it didn't say success then you probably need to enable it before you can reinstall it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

spiderpumpkin said:


> When you did the cmd package install-existing com.tivo.atom did it say success or something else? If it said success then it should be in the apps. Maybe disabled still? If it didn't say success then you probably need to enable it before you can reinstall it.


 No success or failure indication really. Just ran this in shell again and you can see responses:

```
SEI400TV:/ $ pm enable com.tivo.atom
Package com.tivo.atom new state: enabled
SEI400TV:/ $ cmd package install-existing com.tivo.atom
Package com.tivo.atom installed for user: 0
SEI400TV:/ $ reboot
```


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

moyekj said:


> No success or failure indication really. Just ran this in shell again and you can see responses:
> 
> ```
> SEI400TV:/ $ pm enable com.tivo.atom
> ...


It was installed this time. If it was installed the first try then you would have gotten an installed already error. Did you look for it in system settings- apps? It should be in there. Even when uninstalled it is still in there but under system apps.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OK, after this last set it finally came back now, so yes I had to enable first and then install.

I verified that direct launch into Prime episodes now works and starts playback, so looks like TiVo did issue a fix for that.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

moyekj said:


> OK, after this last set it finally came back now, so yes I had to enable first and then install.
> 
> I verified that direct launch into Prime episodes now works and starts playback, so looks like TiVo did issue a fix for that.


Glad to hear it works. Those adb shell unistall commands really don't do any permanent damage because the apks are still there just deactivated and hidden. The uninstall does a better job than disable at hiding them deeper in the system apps instead of just putting them in disabled app section.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I believe this issue is fixed now. I was able to launch a few Prime shows directly from the Reelgood app this morning on my TS4K.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I don’t think it’s fixed. I just tried to open an AP show from ReelGood and it just opened the AP home screen. 

I have auto-update apps enabled at the OS-level.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> I don't think it's fixed. I just tried to open an AP show from ReelGood and it just opened the AP home screen.
> 
> I have auto-update apps enabled at the OS-level.


I didn't get any notification yet from Reelgood on my ticket about this so assume it's not fixed yet.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think this might be resolved now. It launched episodes from two different shows correctly.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

It’s working here. Every Amazon Prime episode I’ve launched this week has started directly.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Another issue: Is there any way to launch Amazon Prime 4K shows directly from Reelgood? The standard version gets loaded with no apparent way to indicate the 4K version.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

zyzzx said:


> It's working here. Every Amazon Prime episode I've launched this week has started directly.


Yes, working for me now too. Never did get an email from Reelgood based on my issue report stating they fixed it.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

moyekj said:


> Yes, working for me now too. Never did get an email from Reelgood based on my issue report stating they fixed it.


Thanks again for taking the time to report the issue to them.


----------

